# Alpen vs Vortex Warranty



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

As far as I understand their warranties are as follows:

Alpen- No fault warranty, will fix or replace the binoculars. However, they will not replace the replacement (unless it's a manufacturere's problem).

Vortex- No fault warranty, will fix or replace the binoculars forever.

Am I missing something here? Just doing some research before I buy a new pair this year.

Thanks!


----------



## chia6 (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm not sure about Aplen, but vortex will fix or replace forever. I've had several friends use the vortex warranty without any issues. I'd recommend buying the nicest pair of vortex you can afford. Their products are comparable or better in every price range to competitors and the warranty is unbeatable.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I've got some Vortex Vipers and love em. I'd recommend them to anyone


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

I have the Vortex Razor HD's and I really like them. The warranty gives you piece of mind knowing that if you have one of those "Oops" moments and something happens, your investment is safe.


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

I bought some Diamondbacks on Sunday did a ton of research don't regret it time will tell


----------

